# HUGE Florida Fisherman ll Full Moon Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: HUGE Florida Fisherman ll Full Moon Catch
Our Florida in December is a little different from most of the country. Few places can offer 81 degrees, very calm winds, and fishing that defies the imagination. There is a very good reason why Florida is well known as the Fishing Capital of the World. It's very easy to see why. Join us as we find out together. 
No better way to jump-start the Florida holiday season than a thirty nine hour, Florida Fisherman ll, serious fishing trip for serious fishermen/women. Yes! These fishing extravaganzas are enjoyed by men and women alike. Just ask Ms. Lindsay Greenwood; better yet, let this woman, this real woman, show you first hand what woman-power is all about. To watch this lady fish, is to watch a real pro.
Three P.M. Friday December, 1, 2017, temperature 81 degrees, wind calm, great people, and a chance to fish the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity two days before the full moon. The full of the moon for December is 12/3/17 at 10:48 A.M. It just does not get any better than that. The snapper will be on fire and the gag fishing remains outstanding. Come join us in pictures and video from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll.
First up, one of the best, most experienced, mates in the business shares his secretes with us. Jon is as good as they come:

Speaking of good, really good, the Florida's own Jersey Girl does it again; the best, most flavorful, sausage, and hot off the grill peppers & onions served on a very fresh hoagie roll is not hard, but impossible to beat:

Lindsay, that big smile says it all:

Can this woman, this real woman, catch the very hard to fool, eat & run, mangrove snapper? You had better believe it:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Lindsay's dad, Mr. Mike Greenwood, and boy friend, Larry, are so proud of Lindsay:

From the first stop on the mangrove snapper bite remains strong:

Only on problem; no matter how hard we try we simply cannot get away from the very aggressive 'near extinct' American red snapper:




Ever try hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwiches at three A.M.? We have!

We ran into a huge, hungry, school of African pompano. They were hitting the deck of the Florida from one end to the other. All fish over limit were returned to fight another day:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The almaco jacks are hungry:


Gags hot at night? They are going to be on fire come sun-up:

The Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, leads by example:

This is looking good; really good!

The gag grouper are absolutely on fire:




Mr. Joe May cannot only catch gag grouper, but also mangrove snapper:

Will & Captain Garett Hubbard are all smiles. It's not ten A.M. yet and box number one is stuffed, and we are working on number two:

It's gag city:


It's tuna time. Watch the great tuna fight at the beginning of the video, end of this report:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

There is something we do not see too often out here, a bandit boat. Think NOAA is hard on us? You would not believe the restrictions commercial fishermen are forced to live by:

Not only Lindsay, but dad also takes his fishing seriously:



This 'HUGE Florida Fisherman ll Full Moon Catch' is turning in to an adventure never to be forgotten:

Never, ever, let anyone try to convince you that full moon mangrove snapper will only bite at night:





Talk about nosy:

Talk about picture Florida perfect:





5

Somehow when you are 100 miles off shore sun-sets are even more precious than ever:

Only one thing left before we hit our hot showers and comfortable bunks for the long ride home:



Lindsay, Larry, and Mike:


Proud:

Talk about proud:

Many of the biggest fish were not in the jackpot. The in the money winning grouper hit the scales @ 19.0 pounds; mangrove snapper, 7.3:

Next weekend, 12/8, will be the last Florida Fisherman ll overnight trip of the year; last chance for extended trip gags. The day boats have also been doing very well. The season last through December. On that day I will be celebrating birthday # 76 wild boar hunting with Bear Bridge Ranch. Full report to follow:

Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip. See, first hand, what a 'HUGE Florida Fisherman ll Full Moon catch' is like.

https://youtu.be/7B_xNQO5gj0

Best to one and all for this very special time of the year!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dang, y'all laid the hammer to em!!! Nice work


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good Grief!!! What a load of fish. Nice report.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! That was my last trip of the year. It was a good one. Looking forward to next year. Best to one & all!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

another epic trip. thanks for sharing with us.

happy upcoming BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor sharing with you.


----------

